# Subdomain mit Zertifikat schützen



## Ryuzaki (14. November 2013)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich folgende Frage.

Wie kann ich eine Subdomain mit einem Zertifikat verschlüsseln, so
dass der User der auf die Subdomain zugreifen will dieses Zertifikat dann braucht.

Ob für Apache oder IIS ist egal.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sheel (14. November 2013)

http://www.digicert.com/ssl-certificate-installation-apache.htm


----------



## threadi (15. November 2013)

Ich verstehe deine Frage so, dass Du nicht nur nach einem Zertifikat auf Seiten des Servers suchst sondern auch nach einem Clientseitigen Zertifikat, welches im Browser des Besuchers integriert sein muss damit er die Seite aufrufen kann? Wenn ja, schau dir mal diese Anleitung dazu an:
http://linuxconfig.org/apache-web-server-ssl-authentication


----------

